# Sticky  Puppy Cuts



## The A Team

Our fellow member Eileen (maltloverelieen) had an idea to start a pinned thread showing different puppy cuts. I think it's a great idea! I could have used a thread like this this morning...so to start things off... here is Ava's new hair cut:

Before:
View attachment 87303



After:
View attachment 87304


View attachment 87305


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Ahhh, now I see this post, LOL...just questioned you in the other post about this gorgeous cut being a puppy cut.


----------



## Administrator

Thread pinned.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Snowbody's Tyler's Summer Cut:



































http://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz148/snowbody_13/Tyler Shave Down/IMG_1832.jpg


----------



## maltlovereileen

JMM's SodaPop


----------



## maltlovereileen

Cosy cut:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Dex:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Tweety and Cosette:










Butchie:










???:










Miley:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Please post pics of your doggies in puppycuts so we can print/take to the groomers... Merci bo coupio xoxox


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks Eileen -you beat me to it!


----------



## momtoboo

This is Hannah right now. Short body,long legs & medium bob. Getting just about time for a change maybe.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I think Hannah looks gorgeous!


----------



## Johita

Below is Aolani when he got his first puppy cut at about 5 months - I pretty much had him cut down not too short all around:



















Here he is in his second puppy cut at 1 year old with the Jett/Zoe cut (full face, tried to keep the ears long for a bob, short body and ketp the legs long):


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i love aolanis cut !!! he looks boyish!!! all the girls look beautiful too ! 

dolce is getting his cut soon!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Aolani's cut is simply gorgeous.....so beautiful! Love the window shot. OH.....Aolani......you are too cute....can't help it...Rocky and I LOVE you!!!!!


----------



## Alexa

Thanks for all the nice photos of your Sweetie's with the different haircuts!

@ Pat
I really love Ava's brandnew cut, she looks so sweet and tiny! Very courageously step of you!!! :thumbsup:

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

Rocky's Mom said:


> I think Hannah looks gorgeous!


Thanks so much, & you're little Rocky is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Cosy

Toy


----------



## The A Team

Alexa said:


> Thanks for all the nice photos of your Sweetie's with the different haircuts!
> 
> @ Pat
> I really love Ava's brandnew cut, she looks so sweet and tiny! Very courageously step of you!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks!!! Yes, it was scary when I dropped her off, but I'm so happy I went through with it!!!! 



Cosy said:


> Toy


OMG, Brit. I need to see more pictures of Toy now.....different angles, I LOVE that Korean cut on her!!!! Pretty please...rayer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Cosy said:


> Toy


 who is this cute lil girl ? i think the long ears n short face look sooo cute!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

momtoboo said:


> Thanks so much, & you're little Rocky is a handsome little guy.


Thanks!!B)


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

Ponyo had to go get another cut and nail trimming last night. Her nails grow so fast they were getting snagged on things. Plus the weather got crazy hot w/ OVER 100% humidity, so I got her cut a little shorter then the last time!



















She was done posing for pics and started causing trouble w/ Cali! (I LOVE her tail!!!)









She was SO done listening to me by this point! lol


----------



## MaryH

momtoboo said:


> This is Hannah right now. Short body,long legs & medium bob. Getting just about time for a change maybe.


Sue, I love this cut, love the way you've shaped Hannah's head and am wondering if you would be kind enough to take a picture of the back of Hannah's head so that I can try to copy what you've done .... if that's okay with you?


----------



## momtoboo

MaryH said:


> Sue, I love this cut, love the way you've shaped Hannah's head and am wondering if you would be kind enough to take a picture of the back of Hannah's head so that I can try to copy what you've done .... if that's okay with you?


Thanks Mary,it's been my favorite on her too.I'll check my picture folders & see if I have anything,Hannahs not one to turn her back to a camera.So if not,I'll get you one soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Yeager rocking his first cut:


----------



## mss

Butchie just noticed that he, in his previous haircut, is included here! Thanks!

He got trimmed even shorter two days ago and I was unhappy about it, but now I think I like it. For a naturally fairly curly coat, it's perfect for running through sprinklers. :biggrin:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Ponyo is the cutest thing ever....she doesn't even look real she's so cute!!!!:wub2:



Maltese&LabMommy said:


> Ponyo had to go get another cut and nail trimming last night. Her nails grow so fast they were getting snagged on things. Plus the weather got crazy hot w/ OVER 100% humidity, so I got her cut a little shorter then the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was done posing for pics and started causing trouble w/ Cali! (I LOVE her tail!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was SO done listening to me by this point! lol


----------



## jenn78

Rocky's Mom said:


> Ponyo



OH MY GOSH she is adorable!!!!


----------



## malts4me

Thank you so much for this thread!!! Attie gets her 1st puppy cut tom. and now I have ideas to show our groomer. I'll post pics when we get home.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Rocky's Summer Cut*

Here is Rocky after his first summer cut!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

after careful considersation i like aolani's and yeagers puppy cuts , i guess its the fact that their faces look soo boyish , not too short n not too long also the body is not too short ... i love them both .. i might be taking dolce to the groomer this weekend or next week ... 

questions.... how long is the body , and the face ? how do u describe that to the groomer.?


----------



## almitra

Can you print up a pic? Visual aids really ARE the best. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Sandcastles

Thank you for this post - poor 'lil Lucy had a "haircut" - the groomer said "she's a puppy and wouldn't sit still" - hopefully, these photo's will give the groomer an idea of what a Maltese puppy cut is -

All of your fluffs look WONDERFUL and ADORABLE!

Allie


----------



## Johita

uniquelovdolce said:


> after careful considersation i like aolani's and yeagers puppy cuts , i guess its the fact that their faces look soo boyish , not too short n not too long also the body is not too short ... i love them both .. i might be taking dolce to the groomer this weekend or next week ...
> 
> questions.... how long is the body , and the face ? how do u describe that to the groomer.?


Aolani is very flatered and can't wait to see Dolce rocking his new 'do!


----------



## MaxnMinnie

minnie has had two haircuts already...the second was a disaster lol but the first one was cute...


----------



## bonsmom

First haircut


----------



## The A Team

Ava's newest cut! Pretty short, but I'm loving every minute so far!!!
View attachment 88748


View attachment 88749


----------



## michellerobison

I trimmed Rylee's litttle face kinda like Ava's and I think I twill do him in mor eof the puppy cut. Since he's a boy,he can pull that look off.He's also so tiny,he'd look adorable in a puppy cut. He does have the most gorgeous silky fur,not heavy or thick so might go slightly longer on the body fur, or experiment w/ a modified cocker cut on him. I've seen it on other Malts,shorter fur on the top of the body,leaving a long flowing skirt.That way he can stil have that graceful look of the long skirt w/ less maintenance. If I don't like it,it'll grow out...
I'll post piccies when I do it.


----------



## Maltsnme

Here are a couple of Feather from last year. I don't have that many of Indi standing. Mostly it is posed frontal shots and hard to see the cut. The last one, cracks me up. She's such a smirk face! :HistericalSmiley:

Hope you enjoy,

Karla n Girlz


----------



## Tiger's Mom

The A Team said:


> Ava's newest cut! Pretty short, but I'm loving every minute so far!!!
> View attachment 88748
> 
> 
> View attachment 88749


Pat, I did not realize you went even shorter on Ava's cut :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: you must be loving the very LOW maintenance :chili: SeRi is getting hers TODAY . . I am finally taking the plunge . . .she is definitely going to be sooo happy when I don't have to brush her much anymore :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

Tiger's Mom said:


> Pat, I did not realize you went even shorter on Ava's cut :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: you must be loving the very LOW maintenance :chili: SeRi is getting hers TODAY . . I am finally taking the plunge . . .she is definitely going to be sooo happy when I don't have to brush her much anymore :HistericalSmiley:


ok Des, I see you wrote this yesterday......where's her picture??? I'm on pins and needles here.....I bet she looks adorable (of course). :aktion033:


----------



## Orla

Think I'll be looking for a puppy cut style for Milo soon!


----------



## malteserus

*Harry & Stella's puppy cut!*

Thanks for the suggestions! 

Here's Harry & Stella's puppy cut! It was Harry's first EVER haircut! He's 3.5 years old.


----------



## Maltbabe

*No wonder he KNOWS*



Johita said:


> Below is Aolani when he got his first puppy cut at about 5 months - I pretty much had him cut down not too short all around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in his second puppy cut at 1 year old with the Jett/Zoe cut (full face, tried to keep the ears long for a bob, short body and ketp the legs long):


 After seeing these pictures, I understand why he thinks he is a STUD. He sure is HANDSOME!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## JacksMom

Oh my gosh...she's so adorable. That last picture is hilarious. 



Maltese&LabMommy said:


> Ponyo had to go get another cut and nail trimming last night. Her nails grow so fast they were getting snagged on things. Plus the weather got crazy hot w/ OVER 100% humidity, so I got her cut a little shorter then the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was done posing for pics and started causing trouble w/ Cali! (I LOVE her tail!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was SO done listening to me by this point! lol


----------



## JacksMom

All of your babies are so sweet. My Jack just had a haircut this past week, at Petsmart and they really messed up his face this time. I need to find a new groomer.


----------



## LuluLolly

Ava looks so adorable with her new hair cut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

JacksMom said:


> All of your babies are so sweet. My Jack just had a haircut this past week, at Petsmart and they really messed up his face this time. I need to find a new groomer.


Oh no, I'm so sorry Jack had a bad haircut!! If you can find a groomer who actually listens to you and does what you want, don't let them go! Unfortunately, sometimes you have to go through a few bad ones until a good one comes along. 

This haircut is one of the cutest I've seen. I don't normally take pics from Facebook and share them, but this was too cute not to!!

This is not my photo, it's watermarked with joypia.net It looks like it was a modeling pic for an online clothes company but the hair cut is just adorable! I'm cutting Lucy like this when she is finally finished with junior showmanship - she has the cutesy face that can pull this look off!









I will repeat - _this is not my photo _and I'm not taking credit for it!

ETA Here is the link for the clothing company in korea 
http://www.bmine.co.kr/
It looks like this photo was taken for their clothing line. If you take a look, you will see some very cute photos!


----------



## Orla

Stacy, that cut looks adorable!!
Lucy is gonna look so cute!! (well, she is already cute so, super cute!!)


----------



## welnancy1984

All the haircuts are adorable! Lucky's summer cut is much much shorter though...


----------



## ELI

what do you use to make there coat shine. I'm a first time maltese owner.


----------



## spookiesmom

Arrrrrgh! Where was this thread last week when I needed it? I did have pics of Jett & Callie to show my Groomer. More would have been better. It's hard for me to post pics from my phone. The new do is really cute, she looks like Tylers sis, except for the top knot. Summer lasts till Nov here so she will need another cut at some point.


----------



## spookiesmom

Eli
do you use a conditioner?


----------



## Snowbody

spookiesmom said:


> Arrrrrgh! Where was this thread last week when I needed it? I did have pics of Jett & Callie to show my Groomer. More would have been better. It's hard for me to post pics from my phone. The new do is really cute, *she looks like Tylers sis, *except for the top knot. Summer lasts till Nov here so she will need another cut at some point.


Barb - Wow, I'm dying to see the new cut. :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## spookiesmom

Susan
for me to post a pic, I have to find a real computer & my SIL, do the uploads, tranfer, it's a long process. I wish I could just do it from my phone.

But she does look like him with the length on the body & ears


----------



## sanders84

Ivi's haircut
It's not perfect, it was my second time trying to cut her hair. 
I cut it all with scissors and wasn't sure what i wanted to do with her head, it was the most difficult part.
(im sorry, i dont know how to make the pics smaller..)
before









after


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i think she looks cute n she looks even !


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This is the way I have been keeping Rocky lately and it's working for us. If I go too long, he's too hard to manage.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dianne i love rocky , he looks so cute !! and i love the color of ur drapes n pillow


----------



## Rocky's Mom

uniquelovdolce said:


> dianne i love rocky , he looks so cute !! and i love the color of ur drapes n pillow


Thanks Liza! That is my computer room and we have a brown suede futon in there, so I wanted to brighten it up. I love blue and I found these on sale in the Great Indoors a few years ago.


----------



## socalyte

Cozette is getting a cut tomorrow-- thanks to Pam I found another mobile groomer  I envy all of you that your pups HAD hair to cut, lol. Hopefully the groomer will be able to make her look nice. She has to be styling for the Nationals!

Off topic, but speaking of Nationals, tonight I'm going to take pics of my little munchkin in some new clothes that Lynn sent for Cozette to wear to Nationals! I can't wait to show ya'll! They are gorgeous!


----------



## socalyte

Here's Cozette's new puppycut-- I'm so happy with it! What do you think?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Jackie, she looks so adorable she doesn't look real!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

sanders84 said:


> Ivi's haircut
> It's not perfect, it was my second time trying to cut her hair.
> I cut it all with scissors and wasn't sure what i wanted to do with her head, it was the most difficult part.
> (im sorry, i dont know how to make the pics smaller..)
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


Ivi looks adorable in that cut. :wub::wub: Great job. :chili:


socalyte said:


> Here's Cozette's new puppycut-- I'm so happy with it! What do you think?


Oh Cozette - you are a little doll. I know that you'll be the belle of the ball at Nationals.


----------



## sanders84

Thank you I'm happy and she looks more even now after few days. My family likes it too and they started calling her Lamby.


----------



## Cute Chloe

I just can't see trimming more of Chloe's hair so this is about as close to a "puppy cut" as she's gonna get!


----------



## MylittleMolly

Molly's adult coat has been coming in and she was getting so many big matts that I just couldnt keep on top of them so I decided to have her clipped in a shortish puppy cut. I am really pleased and I think Molly is too :thumbsup: What do you think?

Before..... 








After.......








This is my best side, I think








Look at my belly too......








Mum please stop taking my photo now ......


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie got his summer cut and doesn't look too good. He is so uneven and I can see his skin. Gonna let it grow some and no more going this short again. Sorry, no pics. Even my DH said to please let it grow out some.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter goes in for his summer cut June 10th - he's getting a full cut down because I just don't have time to bath his face twice a day during the summer. I'll post pictures when it's done!


----------



## almitra

Oooohhhh, all these pics are so adorable!


----------



## irispinta

I will like to know how often does a maltese hair grow back up? I'm so depressed because yesterday I took Mia to be groomed and day used clippers instead of scissors and her hair is really short! She doesn't llok the same anymore!
Please any advised!
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ryder's Mom




----------



## uniquelovdolce

it grows really fast , in two months it will b fluffy again , i should know i groomed dolce myself n left him pink lol


irispinta said:


> I will like to know how often does a maltese hair grow back up? I'm so depressed because yesterday I took Mia to be groomed and day used clippers instead of scissors and her hair is really short! She doesn't llok the same anymore!
> Please any advised!
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## irispinta

Hello! I took Mia to get her first hair cut and I didnt like it  they used clippers instead os scissors.... I will like to know how long will take for her hair to grow back?
Base on your experience with your dogs that look amazing!!
Thank you for your help!!
Carmen


----------



## irispinta

Thanks for reply my message... I cant wait until she get fluffy again!!!! If you see my pics Mia doesnt look like her anymore.. she looks like a poodle and I dont like it!! 
That's why I joined this group because I knew that Im going to feel that you guys know what Im feeling and have some comfort!!! 
Thank you again!!!


----------



## Leonora

Here is Ronja... I liked this style..


----------



## Leonora

Ronja today... After bath and haircut.










This is Leonora.










And this is Oliver.


----------



## RudyRoo

Leonora said:


> Ronja today... After bath and haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Leonora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Oliver.


Looks GREAT! I'm about to attempt something similar on my Rudy. Hopefully it turns out as well your fluffs cuts!


----------



## fleurdelys

Leonora said:


> Ronja today... After bath and haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Leonora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Oliver.


your babies are gorgeous:wub:


----------



## Deborah

For the first time in 7 years I cut Rylee's hair. I'm embossed and so is Rylee. You can tell that she is unhappy with the cut. She is so use to the long hair covering everything.

I'm not going to post a picture because it is a what not to wear. I am already waiting to see signs of growth. 7 years ago I vowed I would never cut her hair. I hope it will be another 7 before I take the scissors to her. I have to remember to look at pictures of her hair cut.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OH I'm sure it's not as bad as you think. It can't be worse than the choppy look I gave Rocky two weeks ago. :blush:It's already growing out. You are just so usded to seeing her with a long coat. I bet she looks cute!:wub:




Deborah said:


> For the first time in 7 years I cut Rylee's hair. I'm embossed and so is Rylee. You can tell that she is unhappy with the cut. She is so use to the long hair covering everything.
> 
> I'm not going to post a picture because it is a what not to wear. I am already waiting to see signs of growth. 7 years ago I vowed I would never cut her hair. I hope it will be another 7 before I take the scissors to her. I have to remember to look at pictures of her hair cut.


----------



## fleurdelys

Deborah said:


> For the first time in 7 years I cut Rylee's hair. I'm embossed and so is Rylee. You can tell that she is unhappy with the cut. She is so use to the long hair covering everything.
> 
> I'm not going to post a picture because it is a what not to wear. I am already waiting to see signs of growth. 7 years ago I vowed I would never cut her hair. I hope it will be another 7 before I take the scissors to her. I have to remember to look at pictures of her hair cut.


I agree with Rocky's mom, I am sure she is gorgeous:wub2:


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the nice comments but she really looks bad.


----------



## MylittleMolly

After Molly's last cut we decided to go one step further and we love it. Molly looks like she is six months old again. She is so bouncy and happy I think she really loves it too. Now we are considering losing her top knot (see my other thread). I love having the topknot but Molly doesnt. Decisions decisions.......


----------



## BellaEnzo

So happy I found this thread! I have a new mobile groomer coming on Saturday for Bella so I just printed out a bunch of pictures to show her. I'm going for the Aloani/Ava/Feather/Stella look! They all look soo cute with the hair rounded around the mouth. What would you call that style? Is this a harder cut? Or less common? Bella's never had her hair cut like that so I'm excited to see what she looks like!


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie's coat is so thin compared to these pics. Is there anything to help thicken it up?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Donna, I think Rocky's coat is on the thinner side too. I hope you get an answer because I've wondered about this myself. 



munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie's coat is so thin compared to these pics. Is there anything to help thicken it up?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Terri, Molly looks so pretty in her new cut! If she doesn't like the top knot it could be an easier solution for you. But she'd look adorable either way!:wub:


----------



## socalyte

The Chris Christensen product line has a thickening foam that I think might be helpful. It came in one of the kits that I bought. I haven't used it, but I think I remember reading that other folks here have and liked it.


----------



## Rachel

The A Team said:


> Ava's newest cut! Pretty short, but I'm loving every minute so far!!!
> View attachment 88748
> 
> 
> View attachment 88749


So cute! I think these are the pics I will print out for Bubbly.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Thank you!:thumbsup:



socalyte said:


> The Chris Christensen product line has a thickening foam that I think might be helpful. It came in one of the kits that I bought. I haven't used it, but I think I remember reading that other folks here have and liked it.


----------



## Darlyn

Penny just came home from the groomers today with the cutest puppy cut (see my profile pic). She is only 4 months old but was already quite grown out. My husband wanted it short, I wanted it long and this is how it turned out (plus she got a new sweater today...can't see much of her body). I love it!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Penny looks adorable!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

When do malteses normally get there adult cut Maizy is 14 months old now and my groomer says she still has her puppy coat???!! 

Here's a piccie of her cut!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Here are a couple more recent shots of Maizy's cut!


----------



## pippersmom

Pippers "cool" cut.


----------



## Rocks

I'm glad I found this thread since I'm looking for ideas for Louie. And, Bump! Lets seem some more summer cuts :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

Ava before and after


----------



## pippersmom

The A Team said:


> Ava before and after
> 
> View attachment 104248
> 
> 
> View attachment 104247
> 
> 
> View attachment 104249
> 
> 
> View attachment 104250


I love the shorter look on her. All that hair kind of hid her adorable little face. She has the most cutest "girlie" looking little face. She looks so innocent like she would never get into any trouble.


----------



## Rocks

Louie agrees, he likes her with the shorter hair too and wants me to use her pic as my desktop background.


----------



## dianastout

I have a question about the hair on the ears. Does everyone grow the hair out long like pigtails... or at least let the hair grow as long as the ear? I like the look better where the hair is say 2 inches all over the entire body (except on the face if they need it longer so that it lays nicely). And maybe a topknot. 

Oh, and does anyone have a boy who wears a topknot? I am trying to figure out of there's a "masculine" way to get his hair in one. 

thanks
-d


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*My My My!!! These Pictures Are The Best Of The Best.*
*We all are so Blessed to be the parents of all these Beauty"s*

*Yogi Goes Next Week For A Shape Up.*
*On Thanksgiving He Got A Cut way to short. I Was Up-set.*
*But in this little town you dont have much of a choice when it comes to groomers.--This Was It.*


----------



## luvmybabe

Yoshie goes to the groomer Thursday and I always get the puppy cut. I usually schedule for every 3 months cuz his hair doesn't grow to fast but am thinking about scheduling every 2 months. His groomer is rather a busy lady so am hoping she can get him in closer together.


----------



## Percival's mom

*Percy got a puppy cut!*

Percy got a puppy cut! I was nervous, he was nervous, but we came through with flying colors! A new do for Spring!


----------



## snu_d

*scruffy got a puppy cut!*

scruffys new haircut...he looks like a labrador pup


----------



## Furbabies mom

snu_d said:


> scruffys new haircut...he looks like a labrador pup


So cute!! Love the little tongue !!


----------



## littlefluffbabies

LOL scruffy is adorable... and with his tongue out he looks like he's had a bit too much to drink


----------



## snu_d

He does look like he's just been on a bender.

Since his haircut he has suddenly found all this energy. He's running around endlessly....

Have any of you noticed behaviour changes when giving puppy cuts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom

snu_d said:


> He does look like he's just been on a bender.
> 
> Since his haircut he has suddenly found all this energy. He's running around endlessly....
> 
> Have any of you noticed behaviour changes when giving puppy cuts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes..... Mine really get rowdy after their haircuts!! My skin kids always looked ornery after haircuts and acted that way too!!LOL


----------



## NCGranny

My avatar shows Rocco in a puppy cut that I really like. Unfortunately, Rocco's doggie day "school" hired a groomer. I asked right off if the groomer had experience grooming Maltese dogs. The reply was yes. Long story short, she absolutely scalped Rocco. It was not necessary because he did not have a mat anywhere on his body. Needless to say, Rocco is going back to the old groomer. I learned my lesson! Stay with the tried and true.


----------



## djackson59

The photo of Jonas in the blue collar is the first time I clipped him at 6 months old the other is at about 9 1/2 months


----------



## Joymaltese

Here are some of Joy's puppy cut looks! ^^


----------



## ojuice

Here is our princess getting a trim..


----------



## GreenFuzzer

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> Ponyo had to go get another cut and nail trimming last night. Her nails grow so fast they were getting snagged on things. Plus the weather got crazy hot w/ OVER 100% humidity, so I got her cut a little shorter then the last time!


I love Ponyo's hair cut and silliness!


----------



## glo77

The A Team said:


> Our fellow member Eileen (maltloverelieen) had an idea to start a pinned thread showing different puppy cuts. I think it's a great idea! I could have used a thread like this this morning...so to start things off... here is Ava's new hair cut:
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 87303
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 87304
> 
> 
> View attachment 87305



All of these attachments say invalid for me.


----------



## London's_Mom

Maltsnme said:


> Here are a couple of Feather from last year. I don't have that many of Indi standing. Mostly it is posed frontal shots and hard to see the cut. The last one, cracks me up. She's such a smirk face! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Hope you enjoy,
> 
> Karla n Girlz




I absolutely love this cut. Does it have a name? First time Maltese mom here 👍🏼


----------

